# stowa antea 365 has arrived



## gregorv

Hello

I got my antea 365 last week and I'm very satisfied. The build quality is excellent. This is my first mechanical watch and I love it.

Pictures:






















































































































:-!









You can find many more pictures here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregorv/sets/72157623976861590/

Slideshow:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregorv/sets/72157623976861590/show/


----------



## Armchair

Great pictures...and a Stowa cushion as well :-!


----------



## persco

Very beautiful watch. Congratulations! Nice of them to include an acknowledgment of the delay... A cushion. Hmm. I wondered what that was in the photos. When did you order your Antea?

s.


----------



## gregorv

Hello

Thank you for comments. 

I ordered it in February. It came one month later than expected but it was worth to wait. 

Btw, pictures on flickr are available in much higher resolution.

Br


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats :-!


----------



## gregorv

Thank you

I ordered antea in January (21.1.10). I'm sorry for wrong info above. 

Br


----------



## interested_party

Awesome. Well done.

Seat cushion. That's wierd.


----------



## langtoftlad

Very nice :-!
I definitely like the strap, can you tell me which it is.


----------



## akira23

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on your latest acquisition! b-)


----------



## gregorv

Thank you
The strap is dark brown croc strap from stowa.


----------



## jrantasa

Congrats for your new watch! Just the setup I would have chosen, I really like the looks of that croco on Antea. :-!

I've been thinking about ordering an Antea Creme, but now I'm seriously considering the 365. I love the silver dial and blued hands, and the smaller diameter would suit me better. Maybe I'll save some more money and wait for the launch of 365 with new A 10 movement.


----------



## jdop

gregorv said:


> You can find many more pictures here:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregorv/sets/72157623976861590/
> 
> Slideshow:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregorv/sets/72157623976861590/show/


Thanks for the great pictures! Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## gregorv

jrantasa said:


> Congrats for your new watch! Just the setup I would have chosen, I really like the looks of that croco on Antea. :-!
> 
> I've been thinking about ordering an Antea Creme, but now I'm seriously considering the 365. I love the silver dial and blued hands, and the smaller diameter would suit me better. Maybe I'll save some more money and wait for the launch of 365 with new A 10 movement.


Yes, new antea 365 will have A10 movement. But this will be more expensive that 2824-2. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

My co-worker is also considering to buy stowa antea creme or black. 
As I can see the only difference between creme and 390 (365 with 2824-2) are blue hands, silver dail and hand made rotor. 
Did I forget something?

Thank you. 
Br


----------



## Milesg

Great pics gregorv! :-!

The blue hands, polished case and croc strap look very classy, so classy that I might have to change my mind about a Marine auto being my next Stowa! b-)


----------



## jrantasa

gregorv said:


> Yes, new antea 365 will have A10 movement. But this will be more expensive that 2824-2. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> My co-worker is also considering to buy stowa antea creme or black. As I can see the only difference between creme and 390 (365 with 2824-2) are blue hands, silver dail and hand made rotor.
> Did I forget something?


According to Schauer's Basel 2010 web site prices for 365 with A 10 should start from 620 €, same price as the current Antea 390. On the Stowa web site the 365 with 2824 has been gone for some time, but it can be found in the 2009 pdf catalogue, where both, 365 and 390, start from 590 €. All Stowa prices have come up a bit, so relatively there is no change. I hope I'm right. ;-)

As far as I know, you got all the differences listed there.


----------



## gregorv

I have checked accuracy. Compared to radio controlled clock it gains 6 seconds per day. 
Is this good, bad, average...?

Thank you. 
Br


----------



## langtoftlad

Firstly, it probably hasn't settled down yet. It's accuracy will change over the next few months.
Secondly, if accuracy is important to you, experiment with how you leave your watch overnight. Face up, on one side or the other. Leaving the watch in one or other of these positions 'may' counteract the gain... or make it worse (so then at least you know how not to position your watch overnight).
Thirdly, gaining is usually considered preferable to losing.

And finally - I have two radio controlled clocks - they don't always show exactly the same time :roll:


----------



## StufflerMike

Good, not bad and most likelly better than average....and it will need some time to settle down.

Quote from my standard answer when it comes to accuracy of an ETA 2824-2:

The performance differences are the big differences between the various grades: ("The limit values are subject to interpretation: 95% of the pieces delivered in a lot must be within the specified limits.")

Standard:
2 positions (CH, 6H)
daily rate: +/-12 sec/day
Maximum positional variation: 30 sec
Isochronism (between 0 and 24 hours): +/- 20 sec

Elabore:
3 positions (CH, 6H, 9H)
daily rate: +/-7 sec/day
Maximum positional variation: 20 sec
Isochronism (between 0 and 24 hours): +/- 15 sec

Top:
5 positions (CH, FH, 6H, 9H, 3H)
daily rate: +/-4 sec/day
Maximum positional variation: 15 sec
Isochronism (between 0 and 24 hours): +/- 10 sec

Chronometre:
As per COSC specifications, which as far as most owners will notice, isn't much different from Top grade.

Hope this will help.


----------



## gregorv

Thank you for answers. 
I didn't know it will take some time for 2824-2 to break in. 

This is the same as in for example in plazma monitors, cars...

Kind regards.


----------



## jrantasa

stuffler said:


> The performance differences are the big differences between the various grades: ("The limit values are subject to interpretation: 95% of the pieces delivered in a lot must be within the specified limits.")


Okay, which grade is the non-COSC 2824-2 in Stowas then? It has very probably been dicsussed many times already but I'd really like to know. :-d


----------



## ibodhidogma

gregorv said:


> Hello
> 
> I got my antea 365 last week and I'm very satisfied. The build quality is excellent. This is my first mechanical watch and I love it.


VERY nice. I swiped the collage you made with the postcards (?) and put it online. I hope you don't mind...

Eric


----------



## gregorv

no problem, where did you put it?

I think I read somewhere that antea uses elabore 2824-2, but maybe I'm wrong. 

Br


----------



## gregorv

Hello again 

Where do you leave your watches over night. 
Do you use any soft pads designed specialy for wrist watches?

Thank you.


----------



## FliegerPL

Simply beautiful. 

I`ve got a Stowa Antea Creme with blue hands, no date and COSC and I love this watch but I think, it is to big for me. The size 36,5mm would be perfect. 
Probably I will change for Antea 365 

Greetings from Poland 
Norbert


----------



## Psmith.

Congrats on a beautiful watch - elegant and artistic |>

Great pics too!




Cheers


----------



## Quadraaa

*gregorv*
Hi, congrats and thanks for very nice photographs, I like this combo very much. IMO, brown strap fits blue hands and white dial perfectly :-!
By the way, what is your wrist size? I am thinking about Antea 365 and 390. It`s a pity that these watches can`t be tried on before ordering...


----------



## Goonie_

Very nice mate!

I too would like to know your wrist size as I am tossing up between a the 365 or the 390 (my wrist is 17cm or about 6.75 inches).


----------



## Seamaster68

That's a very nice looking choice of strap!! Congrats..!


----------



## Gee-whizz

FliegerPL said:


> Simply beautiful.
> 
> I`ve got a Stowa Antea Creme with blue hands, no date and COSC and I love this watch but I think, it is to big for me. The size 36,5mm would be perfect.
> Probably I will change for Antea 365
> 
> Greetings from Poland
> Norbert


Not a problem, I will buy the Creme Antea from you.|>


----------



## gregorv

sorry for late answeer, holidays 
My wrist is 18 cm, this is 7.1 inch

for 17 cm wrist, I think you should choose 365

bye


----------



## Seamaster68

Ok, here's to revive this thread on Antea. 

1 quick one, is the glass on the KA flat or slightly convex? 

I am so tempted with 1 of these. Convex will just be a plus point for me.


----------



## Nolimits

jrantasa said:


> Okay, which grade is the non-COSC 2824-2 in Stowas then? It has very probably been dicsussed many times already but I'd really like to know. :-d


I'd also like to know this, can anyone elaborate?


----------



## gregorv

Seamaster68 said:


> Ok, here's to revive this thread on Antea.
> 
> 1 quick one, is the glass on the KA flat or slightly convex?
> 
> I am so tempted with 1 of these. Convex will just be a plus point for me.


Hello

I don't know what "KA" means but both glasses (front and back) are flat on antea 365

Bye


----------



## Seamaster68

gregorv said:


> Hello
> 
> I don't know what "KA" means but both glasses (front and back) are flat on antea 365
> 
> Bye


Sorry for typo, i meant a KS


----------



## brainless

Here you can see a *K*leine *S*ekunde being photographed sideways:

http://niffko.com/g2data/gallery2/v/brainless/Comparison/

(Please scroll a little bit....)

It's as plain as it could be - no protruding edge,

Volker ;-)


----------



## FliegerPL

Great watch and wonderful strap.

Greetings from "polish" COSC sister 



















​ ​


----------



## tsar

gregorv said:


> Hello





gregorv said:


> The strap is dark brown croc strap from stowa.


I just wanted to ask anyone who knows more than me; is this actually a dark brown? It looks a bit closer to middle brown as on the Stowa site:









here's a dark brown:









I'm only mentioning this because I want to be certain of the colours, as seeing them in reality makes me think the colours on the Stowa site are off? I'd like to be certain I know what colour I'll be buying, that's all.


----------



## martin_blank

deff looks medium brown to me. 

also the strap looks alot nicer in the pics than on the site...

congrats on a badas$ watch!


----------



## archer501

I'm actually curious about the strap colour as well. The photos on the Stowa website aren't that good - the middle brown and the light brown croco straps look very similar but I think the difference is greater in real life.


----------



## bryanlion

Would like to revive this so someone can speak on the color of the strap please! Thanks!


----------

